# Antonio ?Bigfoot? Silva Fails Post-Fight Drug Test, Stripped of $50,000 Bonus



## ebfitness (Dec 18, 2013)

Despite gaining approval for the use of testosterone replacement therapy, Antonio Silva still failed his post-fight drug test following a ?Fight of the Year? candidate against Mark Hunt in the headliner of UFC Fight Night 33.

MMAjunkie learned of the failure through multiple sources close to the event, which took place Dec. 7 at Brisbane Entertainment Centre in Brisbane, Australia, and was regulated by the promotion. UFC officials have since confirmed the failed screen, which indicated an elevated testosterone level.

?Silva is on a medically approved regimen of testosterone replacement therapy (TRT), and had been in compliance with therapeutic guidelines on all pre-fight tests performed prior to the event,? a statement issued by a UFC rep read. ?The results of his test on the day of the event indicated a level of testosterone outside of allowable limit. Silva has been informed that the elevated testosterone level is a violation of the UFC Fighter Conduct Policy and his Promotional Agreement with Zuffa.?

Silva and Hunt fought to a bloody draw and drew ecstatic praise from UFC President Dana White, who gave both of the heavyweights the ?win? portion of their contracted purses and gushed that he would buy them their own private islands.

Silva, a onetime title challenger, will be suspended for nine months, retroactive to the date of the fight. Additionally, he was stripped of his $50,000 ?Fight of the Night? bonus, which will now be awarded to Hunt. The result of the fight will be changed to a ?no contest? on Silva?s official record, while Hunt will retain the draw.

Silva and his camp weren?t immediately available for comment, and a call to the UFC for further information went unreturned.

The exact reason for Silva?s failure is yet unknown, but sources said the Brazilian fighter was undergoing testosterone-replacement therapy under the care of a doctor and with the approval of the UFC. Silva?s testosterone levels reportedly were very low prior to the event, which prompted the doctor to recommend increasing the frequency of his treatments, a source said.

Silva was suspended for one year in 2008 when a post-fight test revealed the presence of the steroid boldenone. He unsuccessfully challenged the suspension in court, with his lawyer arguing the positive test was caused by a legal supplement containing a testosterone booster. Silva?s manager, Alex Davis, said the fighter used the supplement to treat symptoms of acromegaly, otherwise known as gigantism. Silva has known of the syndrome since 2007, when he fought Tom Erickson in Japan under the K-1 Hero banner.

Before that bout, he was alerted to the results of an MRI that showed a benign, fluid-filled cyst in his pituitary gland called a macroadenoma, Davis said. The cyst was causing the pituitary to secrete an excess of growth hormone into his body, which was responsible for the enlargement of his head and hands.

Silva had the cyst removed, and the fighter began taking a drug called octreotide, which inhibited growth-hormone production, Davis said. However, when the cyst reemerged in a smaller form, his testosterone levels dropped in addition to other symptoms.

Prior to fighting Fedor Emelianenko in February 2011, Silva underwent a battery of tests ordered by the New Jersey Athletic Control Board, which wanted to ensure his condition didn?t endanger him inside the cage. After his win, Davis said NJACB Medical Chief Sherry Wulkan warned the fighter that his symptoms were getting worse and referred him to several stateside doctors for additional treatment.

In 2012, Silva qualified for treatment through a government program in Brazil that treated people with acromegaly.



Antonio ?Bigfoot? Silva fails post-fight drug test, stripped of $50,000 bonus | MMAjunkie


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 18, 2013)

always wondered why he was so damn ugly? That's really too bad though. It was a great fight, and it looks like he was doing everything he could do to be legit while being treated for a legitimate medical condition.


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn, that blows..!! Such a good fight.....


----------

